# Mickey Rourke sagt hallo



## Mickey Rourke (14 Aug. 2011)

N'abend zusammen.

Ich bin der _Andreas_ und bin 23 Jahre jung.

Habe celebboard.net mehr durch Zufall entdeckt, aber dafür sofort ins Herz geschlossen. 

Kurz was über mich:
Ich bin großer Wrestlingfan. Daneben noch Formel 1 und Darts. Fußball eher weniger bis garnicht. Doch aus meiner Jugend schlägt mein Herz immer noch für den BVB. 
Ansonsten bin ich noch ein großer Film- und Serienfreund. Den Lieblingsschauspieler kann man sicher leicht erraten. 

Soviel von mir an dieser Stelle.


----------



## BlueLynne (14 Aug. 2011)

herzlich Willkommen, viel Spaß und wirst schon einiges finden


----------



## Crash (14 Aug. 2011)

und viel Spass auf CB


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 Aug. 2011)

*

 auf besten Board der Welt 

Wünsch die Viel spass bei uns , Gruss vom Gollum* *:thumbup:*


----------



## General (14 Aug. 2011)

Ein Herzlichen Willkommen Mickey Rourke :thumbup:


----------



## BlackPanther65 (14 Aug. 2011)

Hallo:thumbup:und viel Spaß bei uns


----------

